# Merryhappy Christmaquanzahanukah to all



## JBI (Dec 20, 2013)

Unless of course you celebrate Festivus...

May the Holiday Season bring peace, joy and prosperity to all, and may 2014 be a better year for everyone.

It feels good to be back 'on board'.


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2013)

OK OK, Is see you are discriminating against us " festivus " people

See if I air my Grievances or show you my  Feats of Feats of Strength to you..........

http://festivusweb.com/


----------



## rshuey (Dec 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all. If that offends you, you may need to re-evaluate your life choices.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## JBI (Dec 20, 2013)

That about sums it up...

View attachment 964


View attachment 964


/monthly_2013_12/1488330_672296882814460_270459186_n.jpg.3957a65c88bfea5ba1c0cebd56122d07.jpg


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

>


Mark it looks good and appears. To have "very high strength-to-weight ratio "


----------



## rshuey (Dec 20, 2013)

JBI said:
			
		

> That about sums it up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It offends me that people are so easily offended these days. We need some sort of global bitchslap to wake these dumbasses up.


----------



## rshuey (Dec 20, 2013)

Please not that the opinions I express are only mine and I was an amateur boxer for 5 years. LOL


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2013)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Please not that the opinions I express are only mine and I was an amateur boxer for 5 years. LOL


And your record

0 and????


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2013)

JBI

To be politically correct, many "blacks" do not celebrate Kwanzaa.

Being particular color does not relegate one to a belief.

But I do like the sign


----------



## rshuey (Dec 20, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> And your record 0 and????


You wish. 18-6.


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2013)

rshuey said:
			
		

> You wish. 18-6.


should have turned pro!!!


----------



## rshuey (Dec 20, 2013)

I got fat and old. Just did it for fun. PSU boxing club then a little in the Navy


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas, safe new year and safe travels to all.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2013)

What is the Christmas dinner this year????


----------



## ICE (Dec 22, 2013)

Tell us Chris, did that hurt?

http://www.wimp.com/christmassplits/


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 22, 2013)

Nope, I'm good.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 22, 2013)

Interesting...

http://


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2013)

Pabst for dinner?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Pabst for dinner?


Or Breakfast


----------



## north star (Dec 23, 2013)

*# ~ # ~ #*

JBI,

If you really want to "feel good to be back", why not step

up to a higher level of that good feeling and become a

Sawhorse.

We need Sawhorses on here !.......Cmon "Big John", become

the next Sawhorse !   

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## RJJ (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all and enjoy the time off. I be fishing somewhere.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2013)

Going to enjoy some time with my son, home on leave. Y'all have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2013)

PBR.....for a political bribe? Those politicos sure do come cheap in Floridia.....And you were caught red, white, and blue handed.....


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you all have electricity

And heat for the new year


----------



## mark handler (Dec 29, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Hope you all have electricityAnd heat for the new year


Before the new year....?


----------

